# بلسم الشعر



## skhr (16 يونيو 2009)

1:شمع البلسم....... 60 غرام
2:ماء البلسم........ 60 غرام
3:مادة حافظة.......1 ميلي لتر
4:ماء....... 1.5 لتر
5:لون+رائحة ...... حسب الرغبة
يسخن الماء حتى الغليان ثم يضاف الشمع ويقلب جيداً حتى يتحول ألىبقع زيت طافيية
نضيف ماء البلسم مع التحريك
نضيف باقي المواد
نتركه حتى يبرد
هذه الطريقة البسيطة وهناك طرق أخرى مع أضافة مواد أخرى ولا تنسونا بالدعاء


----------



## علي العزاوي (20 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بك وحفظك واتمنى منك ان تحبرنا عن باقي المواد المحسنة والطرق الاخرى تحياتي


----------



## اسامة طو (22 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر


----------



## رامي كرموت (30 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير وأرجو منك مزيد من الوصفات


----------



## رامي كرموت (6 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز ما زلنا ننتظر المزيد مع شكرنا


----------



## رامي كرموت (17 ديسمبر 2009)

وينكون


----------



## زينب.. (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رامي كرموت (26 ديسمبر 2009)

kjjgjkhfhg


----------



## بكرا احلي (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*الله يجازيك كل خير وشكراً لك علي هده المعلومات القيمة 
ادا ممكن اضافة الطرق الاخري والمواد التي تضاف كمان علي الطرق الثانية
شكرا
*


----------



## waelfay (16 يناير 2010)

ما هو الاسم العلمي لشمع البلسم و ماء البلسم


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (9 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير
مالمادة الحافظة المستخدمة و نسبتها ولو مممكن تكون غير الفورمالين


----------



## ammar emad (30 أغسطس 2012)

ما هو الاسم العلمى لماء البلسم 
وما هو الاسم العلمى للبلسم الطبيعى الذى يضاف الى الشامبو كما هو مذكور على عبوة صانسيلك


----------



## طلال أمين (24 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## طلال أمين (24 يناير 2013)

ممكن وصفة شامنبو الجسم (لوشن) اذا تكرمت علينا مع ذكر المقادير ... ,وشكرا


----------



## ابواحمدومريم (16 فبراير 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------

